# Shower gels



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Which are good at keeping the scent. Most I have tried don't last long.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Lynx?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lynx?


I find lynx doens't really get me clean, feels too chemical-ey. That natural source stuff is good though


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

JS95 said:


> I find lynx doens't really get me clean, feels too chemical-ey. That natural source stuff is good though


True

But question to the op

Why not shower then use deodorant a nice smelling one, if you're finding that the fragrance isn't there long enough


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Right gaurd extreme fresh. After you've used it smells like deodrant.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Believe it or not, I'm using 'Tango' shower gel at the minute, from a home bargains type place was only a quid, the Orange one, smells fruity as fcuk for ages afterwards, it's ok for work and daily duties.

If I'm going out I crack open the hugo boss sport or the fcuk, one at a time please ladies.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Dove + care range for men are good.

The body shop range are all very good (a bit friuty though)

Molton brown are probably the best i've used, dearer than usual but last all day.

Failing that, the 'creme' dove are good too albeit very 'girlie'


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Use the missus as they seem to smell for ages, might be a bit fruity thou lol. She will shower at night and you can still smell it in the morning.

Personally I use the radox ones smell good and seem to last but normally use deodorant as well and you end up smelling that


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I use whatever is on offer at the time. My top 3 are probs

Dove Original

Nivea

Palmolive


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Chunkee said:


> Dove + care range for men are good.
> 
> The body shop range are all very good (a bit friuty though)
> 
> ...


yeah Dove decent. I usually use whats on offer.

Dove, Nivea, Palmolive, at least one of these is £1 at Asda when i go in.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah Dove decent. I usually use whats on offer.
> 
> Dove, Nivea, Palmolive, at least one of these is £1 at Asda when i go in.


Copy cat [email protected]


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dizzee! said:


> Copy cat [email protected]


lol, just a cheap skate really.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, just a cheap skate really.


Haha yeah same here.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Tea tree and Mint Original Source. Did work wonders for me, smells nice and also gives you that tingly cold feeling, so the mrs tells me.. Anyhoo it got her into bed swiftly a while ago as she was cold.. Worked for me :rockon:


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

My favourite is original source mint and tea tree. (Be carful about your private parts) but the best for smell and lasting power I've used was d&g masculine got it in a gift set and it hummed in a good way


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Whatever is on offer at Asda that week currently Radox cherry flavor


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

smity220385 said:


> My favourite is original source mint and tea tree. (Be carful about your private parts) but the best for smell and lasting power I've used was d&g masculine got it in a gift set and it hummed in a good way


Yes I did this

Tingles to fooooook


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

LMAO @ Lynx you'd guess the op wasn't twelve anymore. I just use a neutral smelling soap/gel then use aftershave that smells nice


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

hometrainer said:


> Whatever is on offer at Asda that week currently Radox cherry flavor


half price offers at Sainsburys for me :laugh:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lynx?


I'd instantly lose any/all respect for a grown man that uses Lynx :lol:

You can get away with it if still growing your first bit of bum fluff and tugging off into a sock kept under your bed, but to smell like the stuff your mum used to buy you at 13 when you're a fully grown adult is just sad and wrong lol. I imagine it's what the backstage holding area on Jeremy Kyle smells like lol.


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

anything as long as you dont pong of bobby orange


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Proteincarb said:


> Which are good at keeping the scent. Most I have tried don't last long.


Word on the street is that you smell so profuse that your only solution is getting your sweat glands removed from beneath those stinking armpits, pal.

Jokes aside, Radox blue 2in1 will keep you smelling funky fresh!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> I'd instantly lose any/all respect for a grown man that uses Lynx :lol:
> 
> You can get away with it if still growing your first bit of bum fluff and tugging off into a sock kept under your bed, but to smell like the stuff your mum used to buy you at 13 when you're a fully grown adult is just sad and wrong lol. I imagine it's what the backstage holding area on Jeremy Kyle smells like lol.


Yes I got that most of the people here disapproved with my suggestion.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes I got that most of the people here disapproved with my suggestion.


Yeah it's gay 

Forgot to add a suggestion for bodywash - I like David Beckham Homme, it's not that pricey, about £4. But it smells nice and the scent lasts a a fair while. Plus, you don't smell like a Asda shelf!


----------



## StuOwen86 (Apr 13, 2014)

Just the minty ones that are about 90p in the supermarket smell strong and probably the same as the branded ones I fund this helps epically after work (and I work in an animal rendering plant which STINKS lol) and I like the coal tar stuff work leave out for us but my missus hates it lol acquired scent.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Yeah it's gay
> 
> Forgot to add a suggestion for bodywash - I like David Beckham Homme, it's not that pricey, about £4. But it smells nice and the scent lasts a a fair while. Plus, you don't smell like a Asda shelf!


Hmmm I'm not gay lol

Well not all the time.

However I've found (no offence to anyone)

Lynx is the only one that will keep me dry. !

:-/

Maybe I'm just weird lol


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

iI use soap and sure 48hr protection and if I don't move a lot i can get 96hrs out of it and then usr less soap ....winner :thumbup1:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hmmm I'm not gay lol
> 
> Well not all the time.
> 
> ...


Lynx makes you grow chest hair


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

i only use dove original or nivea for men what ever is cheapest at the time really


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Lynx makes you grow chest hair


No it doesn't lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> No it doesn't lol


Prove it


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Prove it


See


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Coconut Original Source!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> See


See What? lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> See What? lol


You missed it I edited it out you wasn't quick enough


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> You missed it I edited it out you wasn't quick enough


Prove it lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Prove it lol


Ahhh man



Besides it's the girls lynx


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Ahhh man
> 
> 
> 
> Besides it's the girls lynx


Damn you! cant believe I missed a perving opportunity


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Probably all ready been said but Origonal Source - Mint and Tea Tree - £1 poundland lol

Gives your c0ck that feel of standing on a mountain with ya kegs down at your ankles - do it - do it proudly!!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Damn you! cant believe I missed a perving opportunity


There is burlesque pictures going in my journal soon lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> [Q UOTE=Dizzee!;4981453]Damn you! cant believe I missed a perving opportunity


There's burlesque pictures going In my jointly shortly lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> There's burlesque pictures going In my jointly shortly lol


In your Jointly?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> In your Jointly?


In my journal shortly lol

Can't see


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> There is burlesque pictures going in my journal soon lol


 :w00t: What did I miss, and hurry up about it then!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> In my journal shortly lol
> 
> Can't see


Specsavers?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Specsavers?


No something in my eye


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> No something in my eye


Your eyeball


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Your eyeball


No silly my finger


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> No silly my finger


Why did you have your finger in your eye?


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

The best shower gel out there is Old Spice for men, they do a whole range of the stuff in the states not sure if you can get it here anymore but ive had people ask me what deodorant/aftershave i was using after washing with it and i hadnt used any deo/as. Its strong as fuark and it smells unreal.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Old-Spice-250ml-Champion-Shower/dp/B007OAJ6GS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1398949331&sr=8-3&keywords=old+spice+shower+gel


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> :w00t: What did I miss, and hurry up about it then!


I've done it


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Why did you have your finger in your eye?


Cos the sweat had run into it.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Cos the sweat had run into it.


Getting sweaty while ukm'ing


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Getting sweaty while ukm'ing


Ukm'ing while in the gym


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Ukm'ing while in the gym


Oh yeah I forgot woman can multi task


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> I've done it


Them god damn QUADSSSS


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Palmolive for me every time


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> You missed it I edited it out you wasn't quick enough


Yes, deffo need to see the boob evidence! Via PM is fine


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Yes, deffo need to see the boob evidence! Via PM is fine


 :tongue:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> :tongue:


Thanks PM received, no hair and very nice boobies!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Thanks PM received, no hair and very nice boobies!!


You'll get me in trouble you will


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sanex

then use deodorant


----------



## aestheticsm8 (May 25, 2014)




----------

